# Why do Glocks point high?



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I use a Sig for range and competition shooting. I've noticed many competitors use Glock handguns. So, the other day at the range I picked up a new M17. When I quickly aimed it at a spot, it automatically aimed high. To me, really high. Many other brand handguns don't seem (to me) to have such an extreme high sight line. Obviously the grip angle is quite different compared to the Sigsauer. I assume that's the reason for the high sight line. I'm not locked into a specific brand, but I really feel comfortable with my Sig. If I were to purchase a Glock, does it take sometime getting use to the grip, POA and trigger? I must admit, I have shot the M17 and it was accurate, but it did not feel good in my hand. My concerns are can I transfer my accustomed Sig shooting style in fast competition to the same using a Glock?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The grip angle is different - that is why. 

I have a Glock 34 - Its a longer slide with the Glock 17 frame. I like it - but I've owned Glocks for years. I can pick up 1 gun and then pick up the glock, and both aim fine for me. I guess I am just used to it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sig I think you will adapt just fine, once you get out there, and practice with your new Glock. If your going to sight shoot all the time,you might want to change the sights. Good Luck with the Glock.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm a Glock shooter. I think most guns point low.

You can't really use "SIG techniques" with a Glock. Not just because of the grip angle, but because of the trigger. The Glock demands a totally different reset technique.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I'm a Glock shooter. I think most guns point low.
> 
> You can't really use "SIG techniques" with a Glock. Not just because of the grip angle, but because of the trigger. The Glock demands a totally different reset technique.


YUP the glock is a different critter than a lot of other guns. Once you train and practice with it you'll get used to the grip angle.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Each gun has it's own characteristics as does each individual. Every pistol I have feels, fits and points differently.

My flavor is the Walther P99 (shameless plug, I know). It's the only pistol I've ever picked up that points dead on, for me. Every other gun I've had to make some sort of adjustment. Never thought too much about it until I found the P99. Now all of the others just don't stack up, even my beloved Sig 226, which until I found the P99 was my gun of choice. 

To each his own and there is nothing wrong with any quality choice. As long as it goes bang every time and you can hit with it, what else really matters? 

Part of the fun of shooting is looking for Mr. Goodgun!


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. At a gunstore store today I tried the M17...again. My decision has been made. I'm staying with what is comfortable in my hand. My Sig P229. I'm not faulting Glock products, but it just points (aims) to high, the grip angle is too extreme and the magazine release button is much stiffer than a Sig. In fact, on my Sig, the magazine shoots out fast. The mag on the Glock released noticably slower from the mag well. Maybe that's because it was new. Besides, my level of competition is just having fun and shooting steady. No speed records for me.


----------

